# The Warrior's Love



## Miss Insanity (May 19, 2007)

PART 1 - The Warrior's Stand


A single tear slid down the curl of his lashes and wavered on the edge before tumbling off the side. As it ran across his scar, the salt water burned the wound. It followed the contours of the wound across the bridge of his nose and over his cheeck to his chin before plunging off to hit the floor below. It sizzled with the rock's intense heat. He watched as another tear hit the floor and boiled, the vapour curling up into the air and vanishing. The warrior who once thought himself tough as stone had cracked at long last. No scar or heat was important. He had to save her.

A gnarled, clawed foot crushed the pebbles and bones abreast of him into dust as a deep laugh rang across the dark hall. He followed the foot to a muscular leg, thick as a young tree's trunk and black as the night. The Evil One wore a thick chest-plate of steel, curved and formed in the likeness of abdominal muscles. He dared not look into the One's eyes, but he knew of the fire that burned there. A burning gaze that would cut open your soul and discover your secrets.

"You..." began the Evil One, "are a fool for trying to stop me." His voice was harsh and guttural, as if he were spitting the words through his sharp teeth. "You may have defeated my father, but I am a more formiddable foe than he. Against me, you have no hope of victory."

The warrior lowered his gaze and stared past the One. At the foot of the far pillar he could see her, lying there, still as a leaf on a breathless morning. Her eyes and lips closed, her face calm and motionless. He looked back the One.

"Yes. Now you see it. You should not have brought her here. I promise you that her death will be many times more terrible than your own. Look at how you weep. Pitiful indeed. Stand and face me like a true warrior, coward."

The warrior raised his eyes and stared coldly against the fiery, all-seeing eyes of the One. His will was crumbling. His fears began to take control, his hair matted with perspiration and blood. His foot lifted and he raised himself to face his opponent. The Evil One curled his lip and revealed his yellow, rotting teeth, his putrid breath filling the air. A grin spread across his face as he lifted a clawed hand high above his head, ready to strike. At last the warrior spoke.

"If it be my true course, I am ready for death. I shall join my beloved in the white halls of Vana and together shall we be, forever, in unfailing harmony. But know this... Before I meet my death I shall be the end of you. You will know the true intensity of my rage, and when my blade is buried to the hilt in your skull, I shall fill the halls of this hell with my laughter and it will shake the foundations of this earth. Prepare yourself, my foe, for your final breath!"

"Fool," said the One, his eyes blazing brighter than ever. "Not even death can save you from me!"


END OF PART 1


Part 2 coming soon!


PS: My inspiration for the very last line here is from the game Diablo II by Blizzard games. It's just such a great line.


----------



## sauronbill (Aug 17, 2007)

Very good,excellent, keep it up. I like the way you described the whole situation. I also liked the last line, but then again Diablo II is my favorite game. I can't wait for the fight between both of them....Anyway, excellent. I liked, and like I said before, keep it up...


----------



## Halasían (Jan 25, 2008)

Excellent Miss Insanity!
We await part II........


----------

